# Filter Cleaning - Questions ??



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello everyone, Wondering if anyone can offer some advice based on personal experience  . Read tons on the Net but personal experience and thoughts are what i'm looking for. Yes i'm fairly new at this so any thoughts will help.

What I have for a setup: 75 gallon tank, 2 JD's and 2 albino pleco's. 3 filters (Eheim 2215, Rena xp3 & Aquaclear 50). Heater (Hydor theo 400w, might need replacing )-: 

i do water changes weekly to every 2 weeks (30%). I tend to let the filters run about 2 months to a little bit over 2 months and then stagger the changes between them.

Question: When should the filters be cleaned and what is the best way to clean them, so that you don't affect the Good bacteria to much....
tks
sheldon


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You just opened a can of worms! lol You will get many different responses to your question.

First off, let me say that I'm impressed that you have adequate filtration for your tank/fish. 

As for your cleaning schedule, it's about right. When you feel that your water is quality is lacking, you should definitely get on it. But in your case, alternating cleaning on the canisters is a good thing. Whether or not you want to clean each canister completely or not is up to you. Some people keep some (1/3 or so) of the current media in a seperate container with tank water while they clean/wash out the rest. Those are the two methods I do since I usually have more than one filter on my tanks. 

If you keep up a good routine and your fish are happy, then you're on the right track.

It really all depends on the type of fish you keep, how much waste they produce, messy eaters, tank size, bio load, etc. Tons of different variables to consider.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

+1 to the can of worms! Beware, someone is going to bite your head off for not cleaning more often.

Anyway, I'm certain what you're doing is fine. I do just about the same routine as you do with a somewhat overstocked but pretty heavily planted 46g tank.

The AC 50 you have is small so I wouldn't ever recommend leaving that on it's own and completely clean both the other two at the same time. 

As for the beneficial bacteria, like many have suggested before, just do a quick rinse of the biomedia in a bucket of tank water and it should be fine.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

*Thanks, gucci17 & WiyRay*

Heh gucci17 & WiyRay, Thanks very much for the responses. Guess i better make a couple of changed in my cleaning. I have been cleaning all the media when i do the change in tap water, and not leaving partial. So i better change that right away. So i appreciate that info

For the Aquaclear, i don't really focuss on changing this one much as i'm mostly using that for carbon filtration even though the bio media in in there as well. Heard from many people that's it's not really that good to put carbon in the canister filters because it limits the flow rate.

Great info from you both and it's hugely appreciated...
cheers!!
sheldon


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

*+ 2!*

...ok...I've been making a lot of assumptions about beneficial bacteria and filtration without really experimenting or discussing the matter in depth with anyone. So here goes: I keep hearing in the shops/books that the purpose of much of the filter media (bioballs/foams/what-have-you) is to provide maximum surface area for the bacteria to cling to and grow on.

To jump to another matter - when you cycle a new aquarium you can use filter media from a well established/aged tank or gravel/driftwood from an established tank - the idea being that the bacteria is coating and growing on whatever matter you are using to transfer it over to the new tank.

My point in all of this (and I'm asking too) is that the establishment of bacteria in filter media would be most important when establishing a new tank but after a tank has been running for a while the bacteria would be everywhere - on every surface - gravel, inside walls of the tank, on plants, on decorations and wouldn't that surface area within the aquarium often equal or supercedes the surface area within an operating filter - in it's media?? I purchased a new aquarium recently (45 gallon) and asked in one of the shops if I could simply fill it with water from one of my other established tanks without having to cycle it and was told yes that would work - and I don't remember having any problems.

In light of all this I'm left wondering if surface area in filter media is being over emphasized - I have a feeling the real function of 'surface area' filter media is simply to remove particulate matter from the water.

FishLuva - I think you're doing things just as your supposed to and good question.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Merman, I jumped in head first on this one, getting, moving and setting up the tank all in one day as a newbie and the male fish JD and 2 pleco's came with it.. So either i'm getting lucky or all the reading and research is paying off slowly. Lot to learn and thanks, but i would love to know the answer to what you mentioned about the bacteria from the forum as well....
cheers!!!!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

usually, I look for indicators for when to clean the filters. 

All of my filters are modified sponge filters or sponge filters attached to the intake of canisters.

Anywho, for the Eheim 2222 and 2215s I have. I usually clean it when I see a drastic reduction in flow or when my shrimps in that tank arent looking as active as I like them to be (my tanks are pleco and cory intensive, so they all share their tanks with shrimps). 

As for how to clean them. I never clean the entire canister. In the Eheim 2215, I added 3 blue sponges instead of the usual 1. So when I clean them, I would give the one on the bottom (heavily clogged) a thorough squeeze, give the one in the middle a light squeeze and leave the top one (least clogged with debris) alone. When put the sponges back, they always go in the reverse direction (so the one that I left alone on the bottom, middle will stay middle and the one that was on the bottom to the top). My theory in this is that between the 3 sponges, you are preserving 50% of the bacteria. After the squeezing, the sponge with the most bacteria (in this case, the one you didnt squeeze at all) will be at the bottom so that the water flow would seed the middle and last sponge (since the water flow will be from bottom to top). As for the actual Eheim substrat, unless its super dirty with debris, I dont bother cleaning it, just dump it into a side bucket. I give the ceramic cylinders a thorough rinse since there is almost no bacteria on that and give the impeller a good wash as well as the canister itself. After thats done, I fill the canister with the material (cylinders at the bottom, the 3 sponges, and the substrat). Fill with tank water and let it run.

another suggestion would be to never clean all of your filters at the same time. For my tanks, I usually wait about a month between the cleaning of each filter. This way, you dont run into any problems in the event that you clean one canister too thoroughly and wash off too much bacteria. (I accidentally did that once..and my corys suffered because of it...too much of a good thing I guess...lol)


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hitch said:


> All of my filters are modified sponge filters or sponge filters attached to the intake of canisters...........................
> another suggestion would be to never clean all of your filters at the same time. For my tanks, I usually wait about a month between the cleaning of each filter. This way, you dont run into any problems in the event that you clean one canister too thoroughly and wash off too much bacteria.


Awesome Hitch,, thanks for the info... That is a great idea attaching a sponge to the intake,, wicked in terms of keeping big crap out of the mechanical.

Love the idea of how you incorporate 3 foam filters, i'm using two now but might try 3. Your theory on the cleaning of those makes logical and common sense to me to.

Your cleaning of multiple filters is on par with me except i have been making the mistake of using tap water which i mentioned above and that will be corrected...

Thanks for your advice and comments, Much appreciated
Cheers!!!!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

fish_luva said:


> Awesome Hitch,, thanks for the info... That is a great idea attaching a sponge to the intake,, wicked in terms of keeping big crap out of the mechanical.


Here's my take on sponges attached to filter intakes. They're good in keeping your little guys out ie. shrimp, fry, snails, etc. They're bad (subjective) because they reduce flow and can lead to a shorter lifespan for the motor/filter due to overheating/overworking itself. Is this true? I certainly don't know but I would prefer to believe it in order to keep myself ontop of my maintenance routines.

I do use sponges on my intakes but only for my shrimp/fry tank. Other than that, I leave the regular strainers to do their job.

If you are planning to use sponges on your intakes, go with an open cell type foam or reticulated foam. Find ones that have larger pores as they will help with flow.



> For the Aquaclear, i don't really focuss on changing this one much as i'm mostly using that for carbon filtration even though the bio media in in there as well. Heard from many people that's it's not really that good to put carbon in the canister filters because it limits the flow rate.


Big no no! I feel it is more important to keep on top of your Aquaclears than canisters. Reason being, they are very prone to clogging and overflowing. Trust me...when I first got back into fish keeping, I didn't own a canister and only used HOB. I did not realize how important it was to keep the sponge inserts unclogged by frequent cleaning or replacements. After a flood leaking through the hardwood floors down into the basement, I was banned from using HOBs on the main floor lol. Not saying they're bad, I still use them but just keep an eye out for them. When the sponge inserts are not sitting properly or the basket is beginning to float, then you need to look into a thorough cleaning or replacing the insert.

As for the carbon in canister vs hob issue, I don't know what's better. I would think it would be more efficient in a canister but I guess it's really upto which filter has a higher turnover rate. Again, I could be wrong. I don't use carbon over extensive lengths of time. To me, they're good for a few weeks to help remove traces and they're out.

Merman brought up a good point about beneficial bacteria. Really, unless there was a way to measure how much BB you would need to handle your bioload who's to say we need all this excessive, not to mention expensive filtration units? Whether you choose to believe it or not, is up to you. I choose to foller the herd and get robbed by these big aquarium corps because I'm too chicken to try otherwise. I'd rather invest in something that is 'proven' to be as good as they say it is than lose my fish which cost alot more to me than a filter.  Better safe than sorry no?

Also, what you did to start your new tank is very risky. I don't believe there is not much if any nitrifying bacteria in your water column. If I remember correctly, the type of bacteria in your water column are meant to feed on/break down physical matter like decaying plants. While the bacteria on surfaces, in your gravel and filtration metabolize ammonia and nitrite to keep your tank stable. By adding just water, you are not doing much if not anything in creating an established tank. Sounds like you essentially went through a fishless cycle on that 45gal tank.

In my experience, you can't believe everything you hear from a LFS. It's their lively hood. They are there to make the sale so they can survive. Which is why you have the online community to use a soundboard when unsure of things.

Whether or not surface area is overrated, I'd rather not take a chance. Mind you, their are cheaper alternatives to media such as pot scrubbers if you don't feel paying for overpriced types.

To each his own....


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

heh Gucci,,, tks for all the responses and taking your time to answer... much appreciated.... Guess i really did open a can of worms with this... LOL.. but it's good stuff for newer people like me for sure. 

Point taken on the sponges on the intakes as well,,,, will think about this one as i don't have any fry right now and i'm running enough filtration and i'm keeping on top of my maintenance, well almost which i will clarify

Tks for bringing the HOB to my attention, Will be heading down in a bit to clean that one today after i add a new heater to the tank. I only run the carbon bag in there for a little over 2 weeks and then i change it, leave it for a week and put in another one for another 2 weeks etc..... 

the start of my 75 gallon was risky but never really had a choice, ex-friend was moving from the house, last day and locks were being changed, Tank was green and filtration hardly working and fish hardly fed... so had to be moved and setup quickly across. town..... Luckily it all worked.

Tip on the sponges for media is great.... read this on another good forum sight as well....

thanks for all the comments.. man i'm learning a lot.....
cheers!!!!
sheldon


----------

